# is this ok? or sane?



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

Ok some of this might be disturbing

I first started masturbating at age 12 years old, I thought I was special and discovered some new way of altering my body or something. It was at first a fascination and I did it every once in a while. I then discovered the world of Internet pornography, I started to masturbate more frequently 3 times a day and I was hooked.

I thought to myself, I can stop, I can stop anytime I want but everytime I tried to stop masturbating I almost always failed. I failed to stop masturbating and It made me feel guilty. I thought about how it was considered a sin to masturbate and everytime I did it I would feel very guilty afterwards about this.

For the next 8 years I tried to stop but failed all the time, Now I am thinking that everytime I watch porn and masturbate, I am getting closer to the devil and he will eventually completely surround my soul with sexual temptation. I have my beliefs and I think that people make themselves who they are in terms of good and evil. Some are born more good or evil than others but we grow into the teams.

We get caught in a war between the 2 but eventually the 1 side wins, whether it be good or evil. I want to be good but evil temptations surround me everyday. They occupy my surroundings to the point where all I see is evil. hear evil, see evil and thus speak the language of evil. I feel this is a major problem, I am being affected by temptation and it is winning.

I am no longer in denial of my failure to stop doing this. Now I realize that some of you may see NOTHING wrong with masturbating but it is after how YOU see it and you will defend your perception at all costs whether they be right or wrong. I am in need of someone who can help guide me through this tunnel of darkness.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

Most men are wankers... so I hear any how... *Shrugs*... :roll:


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

Most guys masturbate on average once per day. I was like that up until I lost my virginity. I think masturbation is actually an obsessive quality. I don't think about sex nearly as much as I used to, so I don't masturbate as much. :lol:


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

There is nothing wrong with masturbation the majority of men and women do it regularly, but what is wrong is feeling guilty about it so if I were you I would try to shift the focus of what you perceive is the problem because your sexuality is the most natural thing in the world and cant be gotten rid of, but your guilt and shame surrounding it is a human conditioning which can be gotten rid of.


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

If you go on SSRIs it might control your urge with a sexual dysfunction.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm not a virgin


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

Why so defensive? :wink:


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

News flash every guy wacks off even if there in a relationship. Id say the majority of guys wack off everyday and well i usually do :lol: . Women also like masturbation as well in case you didnt know so just about everybody does it.

Guilt due to mindless religious indoctrination is your problem not masturbation. Once you get over the fact that masturbation is not a sin then your problem will be solved. Sex is natural even if it's only by yourself lol.

I believe in god i just don't mindlessly follow what most religious leaders say. I don't think masturbation is the devils work or any of that goddamn nonsense because that is just fear mongering to keep the sheep in line. Its also just plain bullshit.

I think that as long as im not hurting anybody by what i do then im not committing any sin. I don't always succeed in that but i try.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

At the end of the day... how esle can you "love yourself" :wink:  heh.


----------



## fff (Aug 23, 2007)

x


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2007)

Wank away,my brother.


----------



## Makuren (Sep 15, 2007)

This is the main reason why I hate religion. Upon birth the majority of individuals are forced into the families religion of choice instead of leaving the choosing to us. Every religion has its pros and cons. I say, let the individual choose what religion to follow. At the end of the day, most religions are pointing up to the same overall majestic being who I label as God.

As for masterbation. It is not a sin. I've done it ever since I could remember. In this life there are crucial universal lessons to be learnt and one is to Accept oneself with body, mind, and (if you believe) spirit. We are going to be here for at least 60 years so we may as well get accustomed to our body. Our bodies do not have imperfections and faults it is WE, the entity inside the body that create the perception that we have faults. The system of LIFE works wonderfully! So pleasure yourself my man! Excercise this right! Do what gives you pleasure! Because ONLY you will know what positions, sex toys, etc work for you! This life is to be lived! To be enjoyed! Sex is as important as Hunger and Thirst my friend. We are born sexual creatures and we shall die as sexual creatures!


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Why so defensive? :wink:


jus sayin


----------



## LostNfounD (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi, sorry for butting in.

I feel that we should make the distinction between wanking off and pornography event hough they usually go together. IMPO, wanking might be all ok and natural but the porn is not. Porn is the product of a big industry that uses sex for money. I have always though that using porn changes your perception unless your already think that gang bangs and sex with animals is the norm .. I don't know if anybody here agrees, but i think porn dehumanizes people and reduces them to sex objects. Plus it has been shown to be addictive.

How does this fit into DP/DR is another story...


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2007)

CuredOne said:


> Emulated Puppet}eer said:
> 
> 
> > At the end of the day... how esle can you "love yourself" :wink:  heh.
> ...


The kid has a ?book worm??  I see  . heh.

Nah It never burns? I have my trusty Vaseline *nods*? oh was you talking to MP?... heh

Yeah, I agree with that? it?s linked in with a form of self harm in my eyes.


----------



## Terri (Dec 19, 2006)

:roll:.........wankers


----------



## Pernickety (Aug 6, 2007)

I think if something has started to occupy your thoughts more than you feel is normal, where you get this urge to go and look at porn or go and um wank off, that's when there's a problem. If it gets in the way of everyday life, where you have to give something up to get this feeling.

Also, porn is evil.. as far as wanking, I would think it's okay, but porn is one of those distructive habits, like smoking..

But it's all up to you. Just how much effort are you willing to put into breaking a habit. Think about how good you will feel after you break it.

AND take it one day at a time. Even one hour at a time. "I'm not going to watch it in the next hour." then give yourself a reward, like a chocolate or whatever.

Take it day by day, not "I will never ever again do this"

Then it's easier.

Good luck and take care


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2007)

Pernickety said:


> porn is evil..


lol...

I kinda see you point... but it limits my need for a woman... which helps


----------



## fff (Aug 23, 2007)

x


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2007)

No... I already had my fair share of chlamydia when I lost my virginity... lol "UN-FOOK-ING-LUCKY!"... lol.










"BUT".... LOL


----------



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

porn along with wanking is a great stress reducer and thats about all. If you become addicted to porno then thats your own problem, you probably have an addictive personality and are addicted to many other more destructive things. It does desensitize you a little bit though. the saddest part is that quite a bit of female pornstars were molested as children, so i have heard. I dont have a girlfriend so what else is a man to do???


----------



## Ludovico (Feb 9, 2007)

Everybody masturbates, there is nothing unusual about it at all.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

You should spend some time in Amsterdam, they have special booths like phone booths but they are for wanking and there are far wanking booths than phone booths in the city because everybody is wanking all the time.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2007)

Vols 2,3,4 and five! :shock:

Meooooow!


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm not going to watch pornography

I have a strategy, quitting masturbation is very hard but I can do it. The key is to not view pornographic or erotic material.

Everytime I get the urge, I should not go to a porn site, I should go to the bathroom or some place that is uncomfortable and masturbate there using my imagination. After that my mind will condition itself to think less and less about masturbation. The thing is of course I'm gonna be wanking off all day when I'm in my room in front of the computer with access to pornography.

It's a comfortable setting and I have all the things I need which is not good.
All I need is faith and a connection so I don't forget my goal.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2007)

*shakes head while looking at his 50+ DVD of porn*... teehee =)... I learnt loads bout sex and stuff thought!


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

There is no good or evil, and if there was evil, masturbation wouldn't be it.

I agree with everyone else that you should be able to jack it guilt free whenever you want. I do agree about porn too though I still watch it.

Just to hazard a guess - I think the problem here is how you view masturbation. The more "evil" you think it is and the more you try to contain your *natural* urges, the more you'll want to release them. The issues will just keep getting bigger and bigger.

In my mind, if you change the way you see it (and instead realise its fine and natural) then it will just become something you do and you may even do it less (though not necessarily). Either way it doesn't matter because you'll be enjoying it


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2007)

CECIL said:


> There is no good or evil, and if there was evil, masturbation wouldn't be it.


I stopped reading after that :shock: :roll:


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

There are really 2 solutions to your problem.

1. Go wack off.

2. Go get laid. Use a condom too unless you want to catch the clap or something.

There problem solved. Wasent that easy?


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Mission Possible said:


> CECIL said:
> 
> 
> > There is no good or evil, and if there was evil, masturbation wouldn't be it.
> ...


Your choice, your loss.

There's little point in asking for help if you aren't willing to consider the options. One of the options to consider is that your world view and beliefs about reality are what is causing you problems, not the masturbation itself.

It reminds me of a story my friend told me about a man who went to visit a psychiatrist.

The man walked into the psychiatrist's office and said "Hi there, my GP said you might be able to help me with this problem I have".

The Psych replied "Oh yes, and what problem is that?"

Then the man said "Well, I really want to have sex with my dog. My problem is that even if I tie him up to the clothes line, he just won't stay still! Do you know of any way to make him stay still while I have sex with him?".

My point being that the problem may not always be what you think it is


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

I have that problem with the clothes line, bloody dog wont stay still.


----------



## usedtobe (Sep 8, 2007)

Im spankin' it right now 

j/k

I don't think its a problem at all.


----------

